# P4 2.5GHz Übertakten?



## buy (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Ich hab was gelesen über das Übertaken der CPU.

Meine erste Frage bringt das Übertakten der CPU überhaut was?

Meine zweite Frage, wie weit kann ich übertakten, ohne schaden anzurichten?

Hier ein paar Daten für denn fall das diese nicht ausreichen sollten bitte bescheid sagen. (Die Daten wurden durch AIDA32 erfast)

Motherboard:

CPU Typ: Intel Pentium 4A, 2533 MHz (4.75 x 533)
Motherboard Name: MSI 648 Max (MS-6585) (6 PCI, 1 AGP, 3 DIMM, Audio)
Motherboard Chipsatz	: SiS 648
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Typ: AMI (01/28/03)


Prozessor Eigenschaften:

Externer Takt: 133 MHz
Maximaler Takt: 3000 MHz
Aktueller Takt: 2533 MHz
Typ: Central Processor
Spannung: 3.3 V, 2.9 V
Core Spannung: 1.475 V – 1.55 V


Ich hoffe das reicht aus.

Dazu muss ich noch sagen der Rechner läuft fast 24/7
Und es gibt Leichte strom Schwankungen (Straßenbahn) bei uns.

Für ausreichend Kühlung ist gesorgt der CPU läuft im Schnitt bei 27C.


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2004)

Ein Tipp:
Las es sein, das ist Kinderkram.
Bezahl 20? mehr und du hast die Taktfrequenz die du mit ÜBertakten haben wolltest, und das stabil und mit Herstellergarantie.
Und wenn du wirklich was aus deinem System rausholen willst, dann setze dich mit den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten deines BIOS und des OS auseinander, das bringt 10x mehr!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## buy (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi Sinac

Danke für denn Tipp.

Windows hab ich schon auf Leistung Optimiert, Das System läuft auch ohne problem.

Das mit dem BIOS könntest du mir das genauer erläutern wenn es keine Umstände mach.

MfG Buy


----------



## alois (22. Oktober 2004)

Du kannst halt einstellen dass der Rechner schneller bootet, dabei werden ein paar Standardüberprüfungen übersprungen. Dann kannst du deinen Ram individuell kalibrieren, dass ist, wenn du Ahnung davon hast, schon eine Möglichkeit ihn auf höchster Leistung laufen zu lassen.
Allerdings hängt das vom BIOS und seinen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ab.

Zum Prozessor noch kurz gesagt:

Du wirst den Unterschied von 2,5GHz auf 2,8 oder 3,0 kaum merken, ausser dass der Prozessor spürbar heisser wird und evtl. sogar unstabil. Dazu kommt dass der Prozi auch nur per FSB getaktet werden kann, da der Multiplikator bei Intel fest ist. Dass wiederum heisst, das RAM und CPU entweder asynchron getaktet sind oder dass der RAM auch übertaktet wird, und das verträgt nicht jeder Speicher.

Ausserdem ist die Geschwindigkeit doch ausreichend oder nicht?


----------



## buy (22. Oktober 2004)

Hi alois

Gut das mit dem Bios werd ich dann woll lassen, ich weiß wie ich rein komme und die wie ich die Grundeinstellungen vornehme, aber dann ist auch schon schluß was das wissen übers Bios angeht.

Zur Geschwindigkeit:

Die ist eigentlich ausreichend könnte manchmal en bissel mehr sein.

Und danke für deine Antwort.

MfG Buy


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2004)

Ja, zu dem BIOS solltest du bei google einiges finden, aber halt ein wenig aufpassen was du tust, wenn du unsicher bist frag lieber nochma.

Wenn du magst kannste ja nochmal ein wenig mehr von deinen Hardwaredaten posten, vielleicht fallen uns da noch ein paar MÖglichkeiten ein was zu optimieren.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## TobGod (22. Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte auch mal so eine tolle Idee und wollte unbedingt übertakten. Erstens die Pentium Prozessoren haben keinen frei wählbaren Multiplikator, zweitens ist es festgelegt wie weit du gehen kannst. Habe meinen von 2Ghz auf 2,3Ghz übertaktet weil über 2,3Ghz hat er sich aufgehangen. Das macht der Prozessor nicht mit.Was man so liest mit 3Ghz auf 4Ghz oder so, das ist mit AMD Prozessoren und bestimmte Typen wo alles frei wählbar ist mit corsair oder oz Speicher usw. Also ich hatte durch die 300Mhz mehr in Benchmarks vielleicht 100Punkte mehr von 10000 oder so. Also du wirst wirklich keinen Unterschied merken und ganz ungefährlich ist es auch nicht. Also lieber sparen und ein schnelleres aber auch dann ein sehr viel stabileres System kaufen.


----------



## funnytommy (23. Oktober 2004)

Also ein Freund von mir hat das Asus P4P800 Deluxe SE Board! Und das Bios von diesem Board hat schon ein eigenes "Übertaktungsprogramm" drauf! Bei ihm ist es kein Problem einen Pentium 4 von 2,4Ghz auf 3,00Ghz zu übertakten! Dass aber stabil! Erst wenn er eine höhere Taktfrequenz will gibt es eine Meldung dass dies nicht mehr sicher sei! Also mit einem Asus Board läufts super! Leider hab ich kein so gutes Board und bleib lieber bei meinen 2,8Ghz!


----------



## buy (23. Oktober 2004)

@Sinac

Was für Infos Brauchst du über die Hardware, denn Hardware ist nicht so mein ding.

OS: ist Win XP Pro sp2

hab schon seit längeren auch das TuneUP 2004 drauf damit läst sich ja auch eingiges einstellen.

Grafikkarte ist ATI 9200 SE (für mich völlig ausreichend)

2 Festplatten

1. Samsung 160GB 7200U/min 5 Partitionen (Primär)
2.Sagete 80 GB 7200U/min nicht Partitioniert (Secondär)

Mfg Buy


----------

